# Male or Female Deep water Hap?



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

Saw this guy posted locally for sale and I was curious what you think, male or female? Roughly 4.5 in Thanks


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Most likely male. Realy happy females can show that well but its kind of unlikely to find one that good at 41/2". Saying that if its on its own and unbullied its prob a great female.

Vent to be sure.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

are you able to get a better shot of the anal fin and end of the dorsal? at 4.5" they should be very pointed. at first glance it looks female to me. I'd also expect more of a mask and more color around the face if it were male, it could be though if you just got it that it's stressed and uncomfortable. tropheus is right though at 4.5" you should definitely be able to vent it. oO is female and oo is male.


----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

I passed on this fish, once I started asking why it was separated the individual stopped replying. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

timbo6684 said:


> I passed on this fish, once I started asking why it was separated the individual stopped replying. Thanks for the help though.


Separating it for sale is not a bad sine. Going quiet when asked questions is.
I guess we will never know for sure on its sex.

All the best James


----------

